# Anal tips



## ZkPl7 (May 19, 2012)

Though my husband and i do this i am just curious about any tips anyone has to make it a better experience
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I highly recommend a video by Tristan Taormino, the Ultimate Guide to Anal Sex.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Lube, take your time, let his semen sit for as long as possible so your body can absorb those hormones.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Still feels like I gotta take a giant dump to me.


----------



## ZkPl7 (May 19, 2012)

SepticChange said:


> Still feels like I gotta take a giant dump to me.


HA

I guess it does kind of feel that way but it's just in a different context.  feels good to me!


----------

